# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: رجیستر کردن کریستال ریپورت در ویژوال استودیو2005

## شرلوک هلمز

من در محیط ویژوال استودیو 2005 و زبان سی شارپ وبانک sql برنامه نوشته ام همه چی درست است فقط وقتی وارد ریپورت برنامه برای انجام تغییرات میشوم کریستال ریپورت یک کد عددی برای رجیستر شدن میخواهد من تا به حال هردفعه -بعدا-را میزنم و بدون مشکل کارم را انجام میدهم کسی میدونه این کدرا از کجا باید بدست اورد

----------


## mojtaba_mr

من هم اين مشكل را دارم. ولي نمي دانم چه كنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali_md110

8819096453 این شماره رو وارد کنید در ضمن اگر نشد باید از سایت کریستال ریپورت درخواست کنی اون سایت یک شماره اگتیو برا شما ایمیل میکنه

----------


## hadisalehy

سلام
مشكلتون با برنامه setup خوده دات نت حل ميشه
كافي تمام فايلهاتون رو به پروژه اضافه كنيد
اگه نتونستيد انجام بديد بهم خبر بديد تا كانل توضيح بدم واستون
موفق بشيد :لبخند: 
hadi_salehy_a@yahoo.com

----------

